# Experienced DIYMA Reference 12" users Setup help!!



## Soot Burner (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like some basic advice on amp settings for my DIYMA 12". I am installing it into a .85 cf after displacement sealed box with 600w and I mostly listen to Metal. This will be going into the trunk of my Mercedes Benz 240d. The front stage consist of Boston Pro 60's @ right at 300rms per side.

J


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

I am by no means an expert, but I listen to a lot of punk and have mine set up in ~ 1 cubic foot, with an 80hz 12db crossover in reverse phase with my polyglass mids at 100hz 12db in the front.

Sounds awesome, very accurate, very articulate, and blends well with my mids. I'm pushing ~ 500rms to it.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

You will have to do some listening in your car. Each setup and car has it's characteristics. After your listening session you can post some feedback. Then ask some more specific questions on how to improve so an so.... GL


----------

